# CPC  looking for remote work



## bjmaharrey (Feb 16, 2012)

Looking for  remote work. Does anyone know someone hiring?


----------



## veganess (Feb 22, 2012)

Try Kiwi-Tek.


----------



## CMIKE (Feb 22, 2012)

Try Max health ifound them by google. I have a question can you please tell me how I can get some experience coding? I have contacted companies but no one will give me chance. I have been dealing with physician calims since 97 at bcbs of fl. i get turned down for job after job due to them saying I dont have any experience. 

PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

